# Cold smoking



## red robbo 69 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd like to try it when the weather gets cooler. I have an old, unloved and unused Homebase knockoff of a Weber 57 kettle at the end of the garden. The dome is slightly bigger than a Weber, so there is plenty of room. I was thinking about buying a Pro Q cold smoke generator (I've heard that the AMNPS is better, but I can't find a UK stockist). I want to start off smoking meat and fish and was wondering if the Pro Q and a slightly leaky old kettle would be a feasible way to start. Thoughts appreciated.

Cheers

Robin


----------



## wade (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Robin

I have both and find that the AMNPS provides a much better smoke source in my larger smoker. In a Kettle BBQ though a ProQ may be sufficient. If you want to give them both a try before you decide, then let me know and I can get one of each across to you.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Wade,

Much appreciated. I have a few bags of pro q dust which I bought along with a cameron stove top smoker a while ago
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, so I have the raw materials for the pro q. Have you ever made your own smoke generator, and if so was it easy to do?

Cheers

Robin


----------



## molove (Aug 25, 2015)

Robin

Here are my adventures in making a cold smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233114/hybrid-soldering-iron-venturi-cold-smoke-generator

I use an old bullet smoker as my cold smoker, so not much bigger than a 57cm kettle. The venturi type that I originally made either produced way too much smoke for my smoker and made everything really acrid or went out Also it did mean I had to learn how to solder copper plumbing fittings, but tbh it was pretty easy with the help of YouTube and a 20p blowtorch from a car boot sale.

The soldering iron smoker just didn't really work well with my chips, as after a while it all got damp but it might work fine with the ProQ dust as I would imagine that is pretty dry.

The hybrid smoker did seem to work quite well producing a thin stream of smoke for a long period of time, but tbh I would imagine a ProQ  would work just as well and be a lot less effort.

IMO, from Wade's video, the AMNPS looks like it produces too much smoke for my needs, but is great for filling larger spaces with smoke.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/189794/amnps-reliable-use-in-offset-smoker

Piers


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cool, cheers Piers


----------



## resurrected (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sure Kiska will be along and explain but at the smokers weekend he was telling me that he'd purchased some motorbike exhaust baffle for about £5.00 and made a working cold smoker from it.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2015)

Wade said:


> Hi Robin
> 
> I have both and find that the AMNPS provides a much better smoke source in my larger smoker. In a Kettle BBQ though a ProQ may be sufficient. If you want to give them both a try before you decide, then let me know and I can get one of each across to you.
> 
> ...



Hi Wade, you can borrow Robin mine!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 25, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Wade, you can borrow Robin mine!



That's precisely what I like about this group and many on here - how helpful they are to fellow enthusiasts :bravo:


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 25, 2015)

Just want to say that I've been off work sick today and have spent most of the day lying in bed reading posts on this (UK) forum, more or less from its inception. One of the things that struck me was the generosity of the forum members; not just their time and knowledge, but their willingness to help out and offer encouragement in whatever way they can. I was especially struck by Wade's offer to lend out his smoke generators to a complete stranger (me) who mentioned an interest in cold smoking. Having read the posts I know I'm not the first he's offered to do this for. I'm a bit humbled by this and I can only reiterate what I said in my first post about how pleased I am to have found this forum. I'm not sure I can impart much useful knowledge to the members here, most of whom appear to know a lot more than me, but I can give a few pointers in what not to do (see Dirty Chicken). Incidentally I have not been drinking (though I may be a bit fuzzed from too many Lemsips), so this is not drunk love. Anyway I'll leave it here before I get all weepy.

Cheers

Robin


----------



## resurrected (Aug 25, 2015)

red robbo 69 said:


> I was especially struck by Wade's offer to lend out his smoke generators to a complete stranger (me) who mentioned an interest in cold smoking. Having read the posts I know I'm not the first he's offered to do this for. .
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Robin



He's a real monster in the flesh, scary as hell :yahoo:


----------



## smokewood (Aug 25, 2015)

I made my own version of a cold smoker, it's a bit bigger than the shop bought alternatives but it works a treat.

  













My DIY Cold Smoker.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Aug 25, 2015


----------

